# coil?



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

I was timing my 1971 400, and when i was turning the distributor, my hand touched the negative wire on the coil and I could feel a slight tingle of electricity. Is this indicative of a bad coil? or possible something else. Put in a rebuilt points distributor a couple of months ago, and I have verified that the dwell is correct and timing is as well. Your thoughts are appreciated


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ajluzi1957 said:


> I was timing my 1971 400, and when i was turning the distributor, my hand touched the negative wire on the coil and I could feel a slight tingle of electricity. Is this indicative of a bad coil? or possible something else. Put in a rebuilt points distributor a couple of months ago, and I have verified that the dwell is correct and timing is as well. Your thoughts are appreciated




You're good. Try touching a spark plug wire near a spark plug while the engine is running, now that's a tingle you won't forget. LOL Cool little You Tube video on how it all works:


----------



## Charles Rummel (Apr 30, 2017)

Sounds like the coil has a minor internal short you shouldn't get shocked touching ground. I would replace it if budget allows. If it's not the coil and it still happens keep your receipt and the box. Cool places sometimes will give you back a credit to buy your next part.


----------



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks to both of you. I will change it and keep the old as a spare


----------

